# contaminated drinking water



## NWsubmarinista

¡Hola!  Quiero traducir esta frase pero mi español es muy malo:


“Untreated wastewater drains into aquifers and rivers, which can cause undertreated drinking water to be contaminated.”


Este es mi intento: “Las aguas residuales no tratadas drenan a acuíferos  y ríos, que puede causar el agua potable que no es tratado suficiente a ser contaminado.”

  ¿También, como se traduce “contaminated drinking water”?  ¿Agua potable contaminado?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## vicdark

Mi sugerencia:

Las aguas residuales no tratadas llegan a los acuíferos y los ríos, lo que puede causar contaminación del agua potable mal tratada.

_contaminated drinking water_ = *agua potable contaminada*


----------



## NWsubmarinista

¡Muchas gracias, vicdark!


----------



## chileno

NWsubmarinista said:


> ¡Hola!  Quiero traducir esta frase pero mi español es muy malo:
> 
> 
> “Untreated wastewater drains into aquifers and rivers, which can cause undertreated drinking water to be contaminated.”
> 
> 
> Este es mi intento: “Las aguas residuales no tratadas drenan a acuíferos  y ríos, que puede causar el agua potable que no es tratado suficiente a ser contaminado.”
> 
> ¿También, como se traduce “contaminated drinking water”?  ¿Agua potable contaminado?
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!




Las aguas residuales no tratadas drenan a acuíferos  y ríos, lo cual puede  causar que el agua potable no tratada sea contaminada.”


----------



## Aviador

chileno said:


> Las aguas residuales no tratadas drenan a acuíferos  y ríos, lo cual puede  causar que el agua potable no tratada *sea contaminada*.”


No me gusta esa pasiva, suena forzada. La forma pasiva no es tan habitual en castellano como lo es en inglés. Yo lo diría así:


_Las aguas residuales no tratadas se vierten a las napas y los ríos lo que puede causar que el agua potable sin tratar se contamine_.
Además, NWsubmarinista, recuerda que el sustantivo _agua_ en castellano es de *género femenino* y, por lo tanto, no puede llevar determinantes ni calificativos en su forma masculina: "..._el *agua* potable que no es tratad*o* suficiente a ser contaminad*o*_". Se debe decir _el agua es tratad*a* y contaminad*a*_.
Lo que puede causar confusión es que, para evitar la cacofonía de _l*a a*gua_,  delante del sustantivo _agua_ se usa un artículo femenino especial que se escribe igual que el masculino _el_, pero esto es sólo coincidencia porque se trata de un artículo femenino, una palabra distinta que tiene incluso un origen latino diferente al del masculino _el_.


Saludos.


----------



## NWsubmarinista

> Lo que puede causar confusión es que, para evitar la cacofonía de _l*a  a*gua_,  delante del sustantivo _agua_ se usa un artículo  femenino especial que se escribe igual que el masculino _el_, pero  esto es sólo coincidencia porque se trata de un artículo femenino, una  palabra distinta que tiene incluso un origen latino diferente al del  masculino _el_.


 ¡Muchas gracias, Aviador!  En el diccionario cuando dice “agua: feminine noun taking masculine article in the singular”, siempre creía que necesitaba usar el género masculino en la forma singular y el género femenino en el plural.   Ud. tiene razón.  

 ¿Qué es una napa?  ¿Es diferente que un acuífero?  Mi diccionario dice que napa es cuero.


----------



## Loitey

NWsubmarinista said:


> ¡Muchas gracias, Aviador!  En el diccionario cuando dice “agua: feminine noun taking masculine article in the singular”, siempre creía que necesitaba usar el género masculino en la forma singular y el género femenino en el plural.   Ud. tiene razón.
> 
> ¿Qué es una napa?  ¿Es diferente que un acuífero?  Mi diccionario dice que napa es cuero.




Si , Napa es un tipo de cuero curtido pero tambien es un " Deposito  o  laguna " subterranea de agua bastante grande . ( creo yo )


----------



## NWsubmarinista

Loitey said:


> Si , Napa es un tipo de cuero curtido pero tambien es un " Deposito  o  laguna " subterranea de agua bastante grande . ( creo yo )



¿Es napa el agua en el acuífero?  En otras palabras, ¿el acuífero contiene napa?


----------



## vicdark

Napa y acuífero son sinónimos, cuando se trata de agua. Creo que en minería tienen significados diferentes.

Just my 2 centavos


----------



## NWsubmarinista

¡Gracias de nuevo, vicdark!


----------

